# TTC CLRV ALRV and Skytrain



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

Does anyone know if anyone makes N scale TTC CLRV and ALRV? 
Also looking for the Skytrain models


----------



## Bluerails (Jun 7, 2018)

*CLRV Model*

A CLRV 3D printed body is available at Shapeways.

https://www.shapeways.com/product/Q...y-body-shell?optionId=65625199&li=marketplace

The Tomytec TR04 fits inside the shell.


----------

